# Conditioning exercises



## A.R.K. (Feb 6, 2003)

What are some of your favorite exercises?  I really like body weight exercises like hand-stand push-ups, Hindu push-ups, Hindu squats, back/front bridging, dynamic tension, staff, wet towel and weighted cement blocks for grip.

How about ya'll? What works for you?  What are your training goals?

Thanks.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 6, 2003)

I just want some very general conditioning, so I do an aerobic workout at the gym and lift light weights at home. I do pay extra attention to my forearms for martial arts reasons.


----------



## MartialArtist (Feb 6, 2003)

running, jumping rope, bag training, sport boxing or wrestling, light sparring...  All are great aerobic workouts.

Anaerobic...  Lift, plyometrics.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Feb 7, 2003)

I'm looking for speed drills. I "kill" with power, but sometimes it doesn't work. Some people are faster (for sparring reasons). Any suggestions?


----------



## Angus (Feb 7, 2003)

Karatekid,

Hands: Clapping push ups. Besides just practice, it helps make your hands fast.

Legs: All sorts of plyometrics. Nothing better for kicking all around. Search around for Mike Chat's article on his plyometric workout schedule, it's fantastic.


----------



## MantisMan (Feb 7, 2003)

Not that I recommend anyone follow this routine, but for my martial arts training (for Kung Fu and Kickboxing) I do:-

Lunchtime:
a) Running 4 miles - twice a week for aerobic fitness
b) Kickboxing sparring - twice a week, one hour sessions, for anaerobic fitness

Evening:
Then I vary gym sessions three times a week, any of:

c) Weights - circuit of 12 machines on 75% of max for 2 sets, or 50% of max for 3 sets, or 100% max for isometrics
d) Abdominal machines - circuit of 4 machines for stomach muscles (same sets and settings as above)
e) Sit-up routine doing each abdominal muscle group (15 reps each)
f) Rowing/cycling - 15 minutes to warm up before weights.

And of course, my Kung Fu class (1.5 hours)
I ensure I have at least 1, preferably two days of rest (one weekend day and a week day).

I've been doing this regularly for 10 months now, and have gone from 15.5 stones with a small beer gut and no stamina, to 13 stones (my ideal weight apparently), no beer gut, and stamina enough to make my wife blush.

Actually, now that I write it all out - that's rather a lot, isn't it? I should calm down!


----------



## Pyros (Feb 7, 2003)

Yeah, nothing beats The Royal Court routine.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 7, 2003)

Do you have anytime for anything else.


----------



## JDenz (Feb 7, 2003)

MOUNTIN CLIMBERS 
WIND SPRINTS
SPIN DRILLS
ELBOW CRAWLS.


----------



## muayThaiPerson (Feb 7, 2003)

How is the Hindu Push up done?


----------



## A.R.K. (Feb 7, 2003)

muayThaiPerson,

Matt Furey may demonstrate it on his website.  It is also in his book "Combat Conditioning".

I will try to describe it in the written word the best I can.  There are multiple variations, this is the one that I enjoy the most:

Stand with your legs somewhat greater than shoulder distance apart.  Bend over and place both palms on the ground about shoulder width apart far enough away from your body so that you look like an upside down V.  Feet flat on the ground and your hands out in front of the rest of your body.  Start arching forward so that your head/shoulders/back/chest move out past your hands.  Hard to describe verbally.  Your head will start moving down towards the floor and as you arch your body forward as it is lower than your back.  You finish when you have arched fully forward and your head is higher than your back and chin to the ceiling and your on your toes.







This is the ending part of the push up.  To repeat you simply push your butt back to starting position.  It will work you in a whole new way.  I love them.  Hope this has helped and not confused.  Stay safe.

P.S. When you can do 250 straight Hindu Push ups and 500 straight Hindu Squats you will be at a level of fitness you never thought possible.  It takes some work but you quickly see results in every aspect of your skills.  The Hindu Push up really works the entire body not just chest/arms.  I highly recommend Matt's books/tapes.  A very good friend of mine who is a fellow Deputy on my shift trained with Matt and is in his book 'Combat Conditioning'.  He introduced them to me as well as the Handstand push up which is my personal favorite exercise.  Take care.


----------



## Matt Stone (Feb 7, 2003)

Pavel Tsatsouline's stretching, abdominal training and weight training drills and concepts, along Army physical fitness training and traditional martial exercises.

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 7, 2003)

I like the Hindu push-up before I do any "good mornings" as it warms up my back so well & lessens the soreness next day.


----------



## A.R.K. (Feb 7, 2003)

I very much enjoy Dynamic Tension exercises.  They can work up quite a sweat and like the Royal Court, you can do them practically anywhere at any time.  No equipment or cost only benefit.


----------



## A.R.K. (Feb 7, 2003)

Karate Kid,

An old Chin Na exercise for hand speed and hand-eye coordination was to simply dump a pocket full of change on a table about waist high.  Using one hand at a time, grap a single coin with the finger tips and place it in the opposite hand as quickly as possilbe.  Continue with the same coins from large to small as quickly as possible.  Switch hands.  

Might come in...handy   Sorry, couldn't resist that one


----------



## RyuShiKan (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zhao Dai Wei _
> *
> 
> How about ya'll? What works for you?
> Thanks. *




Actually, regular training in the dojo does. Every class consists of using traditional Okinawan "toys" like sashi, tetsuwa, tetsugeta, chishi, sai, bokken, etc......
I also suppliment it with Camp Zama's NFL class weight room and lots of heavy bag & makiwara training.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Feb 7, 2003)

One exercise we do is 1 to 10 and 10 to 1.

This is done by doing 1 squat, 1 push up and then 1 sit up/crunch.
Then you move to 2 of each then 3 of each then 4 of each and so on until you hit 10.
From there you decrease by 1 each time back down to 1.

By the end you have done 100 of each exerciseits a great warm up.


----------



## Erkki (Feb 8, 2003)

Oooh, I like the 1-10, 10-1.  I'm going to use that!!!  Thanks!!

I've had great success with kettlebell lifting, as taught by Pavel Tsatsouline.  It's really helped me to both absorb and deliver shock.  Assorted push ups, horse stance and other MA drills are also great.  One exercise in particular that can really suck is called 'squat thrusts' (I don't make up the names).  Squat down, then place your hands on the ground and kick your feet back into pushup position.  Do a pushup and than kick your feet back to the squat position and stand up.  Repeat.  Many, many times.  It's very enjoyable.

For striking speed (punches or kicks), candle training does wonders.


----------



## Pyros (Feb 8, 2003)

The hindu push-up is also known with other names, such as "the dive bomber" and "the tiger stretch".


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RyuShiKan _
> *One exercise we do is 1 to 10 and 10 to 1.
> 
> This is done by doing 1 squat, 1 push up and then 1 sit up/crunch.
> ...



Cool Idea thanks for posting it.


----------



## A.R.K. (Feb 8, 2003)

It is a great exercise.  We call them a pyramid at the academy.  The only difference is that we do them with the military 4 count and work up to 20 then back down.  Takes a bit of time but you know you've done something afterwards  

I have heard of the kettle training and am interested in the idea.

Here is a tidbit to shoot for, the world record for Hindu squats in 9001.  Set by Karl Koch in 4 1/2 hours.  

Matt Furey did 2000 to ring in the year 2000.  My friend Gary was able to complete just over 1600 the same evening.  

Take care


----------



## Matt Stone (Feb 8, 2003)

I've heard the "hindu push up" called a lot of things...  No doubt it is a nasty thing.

How do you do a "hindu squat?"  I may have seen it by another name, but please explain it...  I love doing squats, and sent my office members into convulsions (well, not really, but darn close) at PT last week by making them do "only a few."

They failed to perform the Janda situps correctly, no matter how much correction I provided, so they did not fully appreciate how evil it is...  What can I say?  Sometimes soldiers are not so bright...  

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## A.R.K. (Feb 8, 2003)

Yiliquan1,

I found an article for you on the Hindu Squat with photos as well as the Hindu push ups we were talking about before;



http://www.cbass.com/Furey.htm

Love them!  Hurts so gooood :waah:


----------



## Matt Stone (Feb 8, 2003)

But I like Pavel's squats better...  Exactly the same thing, essentially, but instead of coming up on the toes on the upward recovery movement, the pressure is kept through the heels.

I can see where hindu squats would work the calves as well as the quads and hams, but by keeping the pressure through the heels the hams and glutes are tweaked just a tad bit more (in my opinion).

Good exercise though.  How many reps of the squats do you do?  Pavel recommends a number equal to your age, and at least 100 - 300 a day if you have bad knees...  Seems contradictory, but having bad knees I can vouch for the fact that my knees actually feel better doing loads of squats than they do when I don't.

Thanks for the info!

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## MantisMan (Feb 12, 2003)

jfarnsworth 
:rofl: 

It's not a question of having the time ;-) - it's whether I've got the energy for anything else!


----------



## Erkki (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> *But I like Pavel's squats better...  Exactly the same thing, essentially, but instead of coming up on the toes on the upward recovery movement, the pressure is kept through the heels.
> *



Matt, you like squatting through the heels better because it is easier on the knee joint, provided the knees track the feet and don't push forward over the toes.  Hindu squats put a lot of pressure on the knee joint due to the knees bending so far forward (if you don't believe me, perform one of each squat and compare the feeling of pressure in the joint).  They are ok for people with healthy knees but military guys whose joints have been beaten to death for years would be wise to avoid them.   Like Pavel says, you'll miss your knees when they're gone.


----------



## A.R.K. (Feb 20, 2003)

I think that in addition to proper recovery time one should consider light and heavy days.  It mixes up the routine a bit and helps prevent burn out or bordom.  

Good to throw some new things into the mix as well from time to time.


----------



## MantisMan (Feb 21, 2003)

That's a very good point from Zhao Dai Wei. I would emphatically agree that changes to routines, or adjustments between fully intensive sessions and "light" or less intensive exercises is the key to maintaining the motivation to continue. 

Why? Because there are just some days when you can't face a full-on workout and you have to be aware that you have "strong" days and "weak" days. As long as you are aware of your own body's status you won't go far wrong (i.e. you won't damage yourself or burn out).

Also, a good point about adding new things in. I regularly add in exercises I have seen on TV, or from magazines, or friends have recommended for particular muscle groups. I try them out, see what I feel comfortable with, and add them in if I need to.

Just remember to drop some too!


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 21, 2003)

I have a Gazzell Freestyle.  Someone at work gave it to me because he found he didnt get a workout on it.

I like it.  It's fun to walk on when I am watching TV.  He's right... its not a fabulous workout, but it beats sitting on you ***.


----------



## JDenz (Feb 23, 2003)

When I feel less strong I just add some Dr. Pepper to the line up.


----------

